# Michigan Historical Museum opens new permanent exhibit May 18 focusing on first conta



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Michigan Historical Museum opens new permanent exhibit May 18 focusing on first contact between native peoples and Europeans*

Contact: Sandra Clark, 517-373-6362 or Sarah Lapshan, 517-241-1736

Agency: Natural Resources

May 13, 2013

The Michigan Historical Museum in downtown Lansing will celebrate the opening of its first new permanent exhibit since the 1990s with a ribbon cutting and activities for the whole family on Saturday, May 18.








Located on the museum's second floor, the new exhibit, "Cooperation, Conflict and Community," looks at the span of time from the first contact between Anishnabeg (native peoples) and Europeans through the War of 1812. The exhibit features all-new graphics, an 18th-century cannon rescued and restored after spending nearly two centuries at the bottom of the Detroit River, and historic maps and images. The ribbon cutting takes place at 10:30 a.m., followed by crafts demonstrations, re-enactors and activities related to the story of the relationships among the British, French, Anishnabeg and other Americans of this period.

The new exhibit is the Michigan Historical Center's kick-off of a four-year effort to refresh the Michigan Historical Museum's oldest exhibits. Michigan Historical Center director Sandra Clark says that although the exhibits covering the Ice Age through 1900 were state-of-the-art when they were installed in 1989 and remain engaging, "It is time to rethink our messages, upgrade our technology and refresh the stories our museum tells."

Along with dramatic changes in technology over nearly a quarter-century, Clark notes that over the years, scholars have added to the understanding of Michigan's past.

"In developing this new exhibit, our staff worked with Little Traverse Bay Bands of Odawa Indians historian Eric Hemenway to achieve a better balance between American Indian and Euro-American views," Clark says. "As a result, our visitors will discover the cooperation of trade, shared technology, alliances and social life, as well as the conflict over land and the story of changing communities."

The Michigan Historical Museum is located at 702 West Kalamazoo St., Lansing, one block east of M. L. King Jr. Boulevard. For more information on location, hours, admission and parking, please visit www.michigan.gov/museum.

The Michigan Historical Center is part of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. Its museum and archival programs help people discover, enjoy and find inspiration in their heritage. It includes the Michigan Historical Museum, 10 regional museums, Thunder Bay National Marine Sanctuary and Underwater Preserve, and the Archives of Michigan. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/michiganhistory.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

